# model planes



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

Our Dad loved building planes and gliders. Only did a little remote-control: he liked the other styles. We have a couple cartons of old magazines and plans. None of us want to keep them, but hate to just discard. If someone has an interest, they're yours for reimbursement of shipping (at media rate.) PM me.


----------



## Jim Finn (Sep 7, 2009)

I was once into building model planes but no more. One way to find folks that would be interested in what you have is to contact a local Radio control flying club. A local hobby shop should be able to put you in contact with them.


----------

